# RAW - Burlington/Nassahegan - 10/30/2009



## WoodCore (Oct 30, 2009)

With the time changing back to EST this weekend and being off  the bike for the last three days, I was pumped to get out this afternoon for a rip and enjoy perhaps one of the last RAW's of the season. 

Met up with Rueler around 4pm on Scoville Road and we quickly geared up and put tires to the ground. While we waited for Bvibert to show we headed down Scoville Road and met up with atvkilla (nice to meet you!) who was coming down off the Knee Tree Trail. We headed across the road and into the Sandy Pelican>Scoville Twisties>Jug and back to meet up with Bvibert. Other than a few few muddy spots here and there everything rode fine. I even managed despite some reconfigurations in the last few days to roll the alligator bridges on the Jug for the first time in this direction today! :beer:  

We headed back over to the parking area and hooked up with Bvibert around 4:30 and promptly rolled across 69 and into the Cemetery twisties for perhaps one of the fastest rips through this section of trail that I can remember. Regardless with a quick break towards the climb at the end, the ride would change quite a bit after this point. Upon arriving at the end of the Cemetery Bvibert coasts out of the woods onto the fire road with a blown Hub and atvkilla needs to split leaving Rueler and I to press on, and that we did!

We headed up the FKC and after dealing with a flat tire 1/2 way up the climb, we took a right on the blue trail and rode across to the Wasteland DH and into Stone east via the stunt trail. Took a nice variation on the DH towards the bottom that was pretty fun and added a little variety.  By this point in the ride the daylight is pretty much gone and although waiting to last possible moment we finally turn on the lights and press on through a bunch of the Stone Road east stuff. As it was dark and extremely leafy on this side I'm not exactly sure what we rode but pretty sure we hit some of the Dentist Twisties, Lollipop, Hobo Cave Trail, etc! As i said before it was extremely leafy and hard to follow the trail at times. Even Rueler who knows these trails like the back of his hand had to slow down and concentrate in order to stay on the trail. The one time I was in the lead I made it no more than a tenth of a mile before losing the trail.  

After finishing up with the Stone Road trails we head back up the Wasteland climb and down the Kitchen bypass, out the fire road, up and over on high road, across Rt 69 and back to Scoville Rd via B-Street. The bypass DH was a pretty exhilarating experience! First time ripping that one with lights and wow! Even though we rode it at around normal daylight speed it felt about 20+ miles and hour faster.  

After chasing Rueler and his speedy bike though the forest all night I'm pretty much spent to say the least! The full loop came in at around 12.5 miles with a healthy 2000+ feet of climbing. An awesome ride for sure and looking forward to next one. 

Here's the track data and route map. 

http://crankfire.com/trails/data.php?dataid=642

http://crankfire.com/map/index.php?tid=7&t=642&w=0


----------



## bvibert (Oct 31, 2009)

Nice meeting atvkilla and putting a face to the name.  I managed to put in a whopping 2 miles including a bit of walking due to my fubar rear hub. 

Sounds like you guys did a nice ride, wish I could have joined you for more of it.


----------



## rueler (Oct 31, 2009)

Woodcore summed the ride up well. On Stone east, the only trail he forgot to mention that we did was the second leg of the North Side Woods trail...that dumped us into the jeep road where we opted for the Hobo Cave trail in reverse. I would much rather ride this trail in its tougher direction than give any of my time or effort to that sloppy jeep climb. On the way back, the "kitchen bypass" was fun and interesting with the leaves and recent runoff moving things around. Having a double light setup made a HUGE difference tonight. Good ride!


----------



## atvkilla (Nov 1, 2009)

Yeah, nice meeting all of you, too bad I couldn;t stick around for the night portion. You logged some good dark miles on this trip.


----------

